# Problem with new TT this AM



## bonkeydave (Dec 15, 2014)

Last few days its been about -1 where i live, but honestly the village i live usually gets a lot colder in the NW of the UK - in fact its relatively mild at the moment.

So i go out this morning to turn engine on to warm car up, window goes down slightly as usual... Instead of going back up when i shut it, all i heard was the motor attempting to make the window go up. It then stopped, had no controls of the window, door would not shut either and computer kept telling me door was open. Nothing i could do, could not release the parking brake as the door was open ( i now know the over ride for this ). Rung Audi assist who came out couple of hours later.

First thing technician knew his cars and was really happy to see the new TT as he has not seen one and this is the first call to one as well.

Got some warm water on the bottom of the window to try and de-ice however door would still not shut and window would not work. He attached laptop, car said everything was fine. I know he went off to speak to his boss who asked him to take a video of the issue.

He was here for a while, in the end he moved the latch of the door a couple of times which then was in the open position. Window then became responsive and worked, door now shut. Jobs a good one.

However he was not happy, said that should not happy. He explained the window seal was a lot tighter than the MK2, i said the wind noise was noticeably less on a MK3. He explained that there is something in the car that when the window wants to move but cant kicks in and stops it. However he has never seen what had happened to me before.

He advised me to put some warm window on the seal of the door i open if its cold, but accepted that's really not acceptable - thus reason his boss was feeding back up to Audi.

Car is fine now, but i did say to the technician i am sure you will be back here soon and he did agree.

Maybe i was just unlucky and it may not happen again however it did something similar yesterday but sort of compensated and was fine.

Anyway just a word of warning around this... did say for a car thats just cost £35,000 i should not be expected to take a cup of warm water out in the cold each time i want to de ice...

Wonder if anyone else has had this issue.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Unfortunately with many new models you are acting as extended R&D for the manufacturer.

Hope it was a one off and you don't have to carry a flask with you when you go out for the evening in the winter.


----------



## simiewimie (Jan 12, 2015)

Exactly the same problem. You beat me to the post.

Currently sat waiting to collect the car. They were having it back today to replace the window ecu (I think that's what they said but will double check and post back) and when I went to open it this morning the doors wouldn't shut as the windows were up and bouncing off the car.

Put some de-icer along the base and then had to stick a pen in the lock to mimick closing it and then unlocking which dropped the window. 
I remember having the same problem years ago with the new Mini which was also frameless. 
Is this just a 'feature' of going frameless?

Ps. On the upside of the car being in I had a Quattro A3 Sportback which I have to say was fab.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

This is why its best never to have the first run of a new model. Defo best to wait. This issue will be sorted and amended on future cars. A bit like the add-on of the side stripes to stop water leaking in to the boot.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

stumardy said:


> This is why its best never to have the first run of a new model. Defo best to wait. This issue will be sorted and amended on future cars. A bit like the add-on of the side stripes to stop water leaking in to the boot.


Let's hope they sort it in time for the launch of the TTS!!  :wink:


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

This is why l never buy a new model right away. I look to you to beta test the car before l buy it. .

Many thanks and please report any further issues


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> stumardy said:
> 
> 
> > This is why its best never to have the first run of a new model. Defo best to wait. This issue will be sorted and amended on future cars. A bit like the add-on of the side stripes to stop water leaking in to the boot.
> ...


You'll be fine. October is a long way off, it'll be upgraded by then :?


----------



## MikeHawes (Jan 8, 2015)

bonkeydave said:


> Last few days its been about -1 where i live, but honestly the village i live usually gets a lot colder in the NW of the UK - in fact its relatively mild at the moment.
> 
> So i go out this morning to turn engine on to warm car up, window goes down slightly as usual... Instead of going back up when i shut it, all i heard was the motor attempting to make the window go up. It then stopped, had no controls of the window, door would not shut either and computer kept telling me door was open. Nothing i could do, could not release the parking brake as the door was open ( i now know the over ride for this ). Rung Audi assist who came out couple of hours later.
> 
> ...


viewtopic.php?f=19&t=889705&p=5370097#p5370097
Just seen this , funnily enough this was a thred on the Mk2 and there is this window reset thing


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> > stumardy said:
> ...


Nah! The TTS will have its own set of special TTS only issues to deal with :twisted:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I was told off on another thread for voicing my opinion ..not sure if I said something on the lines of the mk3 still seems a little unfinished to me. Every new car/model will have its niggles for a while..I had it on the mk2 starship civic.


----------



## Theclevernoodle (Feb 20, 2015)

The irony is that the loaner base model TT I've been given while they try and unpick the faults with mine has issues with the windows closing and the doors saying they are open. I feel like I'm bug testing the car for Audi, as I'm an IT consultant, maybe I should send them an invoice for services rendered!!


----------



## bash (Feb 15, 2015)

Never have I been worried about receiving a new car  just hope they fix some of these issues when I pick up my TT at the end of April but don't hold my breathe. Would suggest going through whatcar help service as they often get results. There must be something under the motor trade act or consumer act where you can ask for your money back if car is not functioning as it should do given the price paid. Or even get together with others and make a big statement ie handing back cars at Germany or UK Audi headquarters. That would get their attention. !!!!!

Fingers crossed.

Can others who have their cars reassure us these are isolated issues??


----------

